# Posting Pictures



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

Can someone please tell me how to post pictures and videos on messages. I tried to post one on both it and my profile. It let me browse my computer on my profile but wouldn't let me post the picture I selected.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

There is a video tutorial if you follow the directions at the top of the page. Ive only done it once and it is different then most forums.


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

Man I never even saw that


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

It is a breeze to post a picture. Just sign up for one of the picture hosting locations like photobucket. Upload your picture there. Paste in the link they have that has "img" in brackets, from the available options of links to use, right here, as if it was text. The result is a picture that looks like it is right here in your post but is really just a link like this one to a picture I took on an isolated beach in Oregon two summers back.


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the heip. What about videos?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

videos can be uploaded by using a hosting site like YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. then posting the embedding code on here

this code can be found right under the persons name who submitted the video on the right side of the screen when viewing the video

for example
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sOwut9cSwMU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sOwut9cSwMU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks to all you people are great!


----------

